# Noob balancer question.



## BillH (Sep 26, 2005)

Ok I am pretty good on the whole lipo brushless deal. What I dont know is how do balancers work and when do you use one. I will have 2 2s packs. Do you plug in the balancer while it is charging? Does the baancer hook to the charger or just the battery balancer plug. What makes the balancer work is it powered by the lipo just plug and play if you will? Thanks Bill


----------



## GearboxGraphics (May 11, 2009)

I use the Team Checkpoint Lipo balancer. It actually goes inline between the charger and the battery. The charger sends the charge through the balancer, which then balances each cell in my 2c packs with the charge.

I balance my packs usually the first charge of each race day. After that I just charge the pack normally since it usually stays in the car for the rest of the day.

--Cory


----------



## nitro4294 (Oct 15, 2004)

GearboxGraphics said:


> I use the Team Checkpoint Lipo balancer. It actually goes inline between the charger and the battery. The charger sends the charge through the balancer, which then balances each cell in my 2c packs with the charge.
> 
> I balance my packs usually the first charge of each race day. After that I just charge the pack normally since it usually stays in the car for the rest of the day.
> 
> --Cory


I use a MaxAmps equinox balancer and it works the same way. Plug it into the charger, plug the battery into the balancer while charging. You can also balance with out charging, the balancer discharges the cells until they're balanced, but must people use it in line with the charger.
I balance my packs once a week when I am going to run them, otherwise it's once a month when I cycle them.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Justin B (Jul 24, 2009)

I use a Equinox balancer and charge/ balance my batteries every time. The balancer plugs into the balancing lead off the battery and the other end plugs into my charger. I did just find out that there are different balancing plugs on different batteries and you might need to get different adapters depending on what brand batteries you use.


----------

